# 1968 inner front fender brace, need ideas



## supercab78 (Nov 6, 2011)

It's a 1968 Pont Lemans, the braces (1 per side) of the front fenders are rusted off. I'm talking about the brace near the door that goes from the bottom to the top. Not sure what they are called, sorry. Does anyone sale whole ones or repair pieces? i can find fender patch panels but no braces. Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Know exactly what you're talking about - rust in those areas is a common problem. Those inner fender braces are completely hidden whenever the fender is mounted, so looks don't really matter. If you're reasonably handy with a mig welder you should be able to make your own. They're basically just a U-shaped channel that run inside the fender from the lower mounting bolt slots up to the inner structure at the top. I seem to recall that some of the patch panels include that piece, but I might be dreaming that.

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

How about a pic so we can see the damaged area and the severity?


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

The patch panels from Ames come with a brace attached. I agree with Bear, you could make you own brace out of some sheet metal. If the outer skin looks bad, the patch panel was a pretty damn good fit. Here's a pic before the patch panel was installed. Ignore the red circle, that is pointing out the chicken wire (to be p.c. "poultry netting"), rags and bondo that the previous idiot used.


----------



## supercab78 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm don't know how to load pics yet. But 68GTO4004Spd is correct about Ames. They sell them both ways. With or without a brace. We have them on order now. Problem solved until the next one comes.Thanks so much you guys are great. Happy New Year!!!


----------

